# NJ Subs W/ Trucks Hourly rates?



## BIG M (Nov 8, 2002)

I might need some subs in central Jersey.
Whats a good going rate for subs with and with out there own trucks?


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

I think it depends on the truck/plow size. Pickup, mason dumps, w/7.5-8' straight or V's I would figure somewhere b/t 65-80/hr. Larger dumps with 9' or bigger would say b/t 100-125.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

My subs {if they have at least 2 yrs plow exp.}get $60 to $65 an hr.A town about 15mins from me is only paying $47.50 Plow/Sander the town provides the sand.Major city is paying $125.00 hr. for trucks over 33k gvw 11ft plow and sander


----------



## aees115 (Nov 25, 2004)

BIG M said:


> I might need some subs in central Jersey.
> Whats a good going rate for subs with and with out there own trucks?


i worked for lipinski last season in cranbury he was giving me 70. his subs ranged from anywhere from 70- 80 an hour. i think that is a good number anything else would be a "low baller"


----------



## roidman81 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Why?*



BIG M said:


> I might need some subs in central Jersey.
> Whats a good going rate for subs with and with out there own trucks?


we are NOT going to get any snow this year.. so dont woorie about it.


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Snow in NJ*

Well, it is only January 1st. Get ready folks, just my opinion, it WILL snow in NJ! Middle of January to beginning of March is our best times to get significant snow. Tough to believe when it is going to be almost 60 today and I am going out riding the hog :bluebounc You gotta believe though. The snow will be here soon. Happy New Year everyone! :waving:


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

Big M....

Rates will vary based on geographic location, EXPERIENCE, size of truck/plow and demand. My philosophy is if you pay poorly you are going to get poor work. That is why lowballers never keep contracts.


----------



## DJL (Oct 28, 2003)

JRDabs said:


> Big M....
> 
> Rates will vary based on geographic location, EXPERIENCE, size of truck/plow and demand. My philosophy is if you pay poorly you are going to get poor work. That is why lowballers never keep contracts.


Very well put...

Pay Peanuts ====>>>> Get Monkeys


----------



## roidman81 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Yeah*

And they expect to get paid!!!


----------

